# ALABAMA



## phreebsd

If anyone knows anywhere to ride in Alabama please post it in this thread. 
I'm located in Prattville (right outside Montgomery). 

My local spot is now off-limits. Cops are heavy there now. Land owner is quite furious over juveniles drinking, dumping trash and burning everything in site. Because of this I've lost my quick fix spot which is 5 minutes from my house.

Yes, I can no longer hit the cooter 






I'm starting this thread because I know we have quite a few members on this forum from the state of Alabama and we should share this information with each other.
Seems good riding spots are becoming more and more scarce.

I've been told of a few places in Selma which I will check out and report back here.


----------



## AUbruterider

man i'm in AL as well and wish i could help but only places we go (thats remotely close) is Culloden, GA and Talbotton, GA. Culloden (Rocky Creek) is about an hour and 45 mins from us and Talbotton (Paradise Farms) is about an hour and 15 mins. Thats the only two places I know of besides Dirty Dog in Phenix City and I dont care too much for that place so we dont even think about it. But may be something you like - It'd probably be close to 2 hours for you for Dirty Dog. 

Culloden or Talbotton would be worth the time to drive and stay overnight - both are pretty good parks. Hit them up after its been raining though.


----------



## crewschuck

*Wishing for places to ride near Prattville too...*

I moved into Indian Hills and there is a decent area connected to the subdivision. But I called the owner and he is an adamant no. There is also a place across from the entrance to Indian Hills. A nicer no.

I'd love to find someone with some acreage nearby that wouldn't mind letting some of us ride, even for a fee.

I hope we can find something. 

Minooka is not too far. Have you been up there?

Chuck


----------



## Polaris425

Boggs & Boulders... check that thread.

we also have this thread:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7429


----------



## wolf_36

Boggs and boulders is great it's my new second home LOL , Plenty of mud , mud pits , water holes , 850 acres check out youtube just search boggs and boulders also there website has more info boggsandboulders.com .. Also every fourth visit there is half price , Just got back from a great weekend there


----------



## J2!

We went to Boggs & Boulders this weekend also.. It was a very nice place, but VERY expensive to get in there.. I don't see myself making too many trips there unless its for a few days with a BIG group or something.. Southern Ridge is a little closer than B&B, AWSOME trail riding there.. Old Dirty Dog is back open, now it's Mudders Mag Park, VERY reasonable rates though, $20 for the whole weekend camping and all.. We also ride mortar creek sometimes, I know a fella that lives right by it so we park at his house and ride out from there.. If you want to ride there with us you are welcome to, I'll hit you up next time we go, You can bring friends too, he has plenty of parking at his house.. That's the only place I know of real local to ride.. Oh and the lightwood mudbog is the fourth saturday of each month I think.. Not much trails there though just a BIG mudhole to play in..


----------



## austinlord13

I know this thread is OLD, but I also live in Prattville and I still ride at cooters. I also live in Indian hills as stated above. And sometimes ride at the area behind the subdivision even though I shouldn't. Sometimes me and my buddies ride behind the autauga airport behind Windfield. But mostly ride by my river house in Autaugaville off of Dutch Bend Road. Never knew us members were so close.


----------



## Bama

I live near Auburn. We usually ride dirt roads and the Tallapoosa river around the house. We also go to Boggs and Creekbottom. Anyone know if Dirty Dogs/Mudders has changed since the new owners bought it out? Looking at going to the Firecracker Bash at Creekbottom this weekend if anyone else is interested.


----------



## todbnla

Just saw these people on Animal Planet on a show called *"Mud Loving ********"*, is this a real place in Verbena, Alabama?


Mountain Creek Mud Bog | Facebook


----------



## wolf_36

Bama Jam Farms has just opened up an ATV park on 167 north outside of enterprise al. told me they would be open 7 days a week also told me if I wanted mud there was plenty of it


----------



## Nayrlladnar

Hey guys, I too am searching for places closer to home (Montgomery) to ride. I've been to Minooka (Jemison) and The Ridge (Springville), both places are great, but they're a bit too far to go every weekend. If anyone knows of anything local, I'd love to hear about it. Central Alabama has zero to offer as far as sanctioned parks go, Auburn withstanding. As another poster mentioned, I'd be more than willing to pay a few bucks to ride somewhere if the landowner was willing. It's understandable that so many landowners are hesitant, though, what with personal and property injury lawsuits, etc.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

i live in montgomery.. there ain't no where close... i've been to boggs and boulders once great place high prices.. its in brooklyn alabama.. south.. i'm not even sure if southern ridge is still open.. there also in south alabama.. dozier alabama i think.. but i great place also.. alittle cheaper.. so i mostly just stair at my honda's wishing i had a place to ride..


----------



## J2!

There really aren't any places even close to here to ride. I live in Deatsville and there is one place to ride about 15 minutes from my house called the lightwood mudbog, but I haven't been there in over a year. Lots of mud but not much trails at all, just one BIG *** mud hole with sprinklers to keep it muddy. But they do let you bring anything out there, dirtbikes, quads, trucks, etc. It's an ok place to get muddy and have a few cold ones and watch the BIG trucks play and tear stuff up. If you ever want to try it out let me know and we'll hit it up one weekend. My bike is still down right now but I should have it back up in a couple weeks. Here is a link to the place, not a whole lot to it but it's all we have here. LMAO Slapout Mud Bog


----------



## Nayrlladnar

crewschuck said:


> Minooka is not too far. Have you been up there?


I went to Minooka two weeks ago. It's a really nice place. The trails are pretty technical; it was my first park experience after having just bought my first ATV and I had to grow some balls fast. I'd imagine it would only be moderately challenging for an experienced rider. It was dry as a powder house when I was there, so there was no mud or water at all, which suits me OK since I'm more of a "trail" guy. But, there were a few bog sites along the trails for people that want that. All in all, for how relatively close it is to the Montgomery tri-county area, it's a great place.


----------



## Polaris425

We're the trails SxS friendly?


----------



## Nayrlladnar

Polaris425 said:


> We're the trails SxS friendly?


They have a specific trail system for SxS's. But, that being said, I don't think a SxS rider would have much issue, despite the website saying "50" or less". I never felt like the trails were terribly narrow and I've got a pretty big ATV.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I talked to the park ranger a while back. The SxS trails seems pretty short. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Hey guys. Im heading to Minooka this thursday. Bringing two of my buddies. I'd love for any and all comers to join. I love to ride and the more the merrier. I'm hoping that there is a little mud, maybe some water...wanna try my new custom snorkels out.


----------



## jcpayneblazer

todbnla said:


> Just saw these people on Animal Planet on a show called *"Mud Loving ********"*, is this a real place in Verbena, Alabama?
> 
> 
> Mountain Creek Mud Bog | Facebook


Yeah man. I go up there every month. It aint big at all but it has some decent mud holes, mostly challenging just cause trucks use/rut out the same ones we use. Its got some hill climbs, steps, but its really just a mud pit. Its fun as hell, and there is a concert at the next one, August 11th. I know i'll be there with my girl.


----------



## jcpayneblazer

J2! said:


> There really aren't any places even close to here to ride. I live in Deatsville and there is one place to ride about 15 minutes from my house called the lightwood mudbog, but I haven't been there in over a year. Lots of mud but not much trails at all, just one BIG *** mud hole with sprinklers to keep it muddy. But they do let you bring anything out there, dirtbikes, quads, trucks, etc. It's an ok place to get muddy and have a few cold ones and watch the BIG trucks play and tear stuff up. If you ever want to try it out let me know and we'll hit it up one weekend. My bike is still down right now but I should have it back up in a couple weeks. Here is a link to the place, not a whole lot to it but it's all we have here. LMAO Slapout Mud Bog


Is this place even still open? The last update to their site was in 07 lol


----------



## J2!

Last I heard it was still open, but I haven't been there in over a year. I like the bigger parks, and when they have events it's even better. I race too so that's why I'm particular to the larger parks. All the big parks are just so dang far away from here, and it's hard to get time off from work and the funds to travel all the time.


----------



## crazybear

Phree I live in dadeville near lake Martin and you can come ride here I got plenty of riding places


----------



## jcpayneblazer

crazybear said:


> Phree I live in dadeville near lake Martin and you can come ride here I got plenty of riding places


Where on lake martin? how far are ya from reel island? my grandparents live in a slough across from there so im quite familiar with the area


----------



## jcpayneblazer

and J2!...how big is the Slapout Mud Bog? I was confused as to if you meant it was a big park or saying its quite small.


----------



## crazybear

Well I don't live on lake Martin but I live on the other side of town on a farm. I'm not sure where reel island is don't get on the lake like I want normally go to the talapoosa river to ride at fox creek. Where are u from and anyone is welcome to ride we don't have a lot of people to ride with here. Normally we go to the eclectic mud bogs and the auburn mud bog. Btw the auburn mud bog is having their rock fest in August so we should have a bunch of alabama mimb members met up there


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Hell yeah. I'd love to. Im hitting Minooka Park this Thursday, then Mountain Creek Mud Bog in Verbena on Aug 11th. I'd love some company for either. But i live in montgomery. I'd love to hit up the Auburn Mud Bog. I've never been but ive heard its nice. What day is it on?


----------



## J2!

The slapout mudbog is small. Just one big mudhole that they keep wet with sprinklers. They have one section for atv's and another for the trucks. Also a few trails to ride with som DEEP mudholes, but that's about it. It's alright to ride for a day considering it's only about fifteen minutes from my house. We do ride the bigger parks as often as we can. If my bike is back up and running we might hit up the Auburn mudbog in August, but right now it's not looking too promising, as my motor is still in Ohio at AMR getting rebuilt again. Was suppose to be ready this weekend but I haven't heard from him yet. He's had it for about four or five months now and I paid him IN FULL when I sent it to him. Really starting to pizz me off !!


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Oh dang. id be super pissed. Well my little(oversized) 300 gonna make it through sais deep mudholes? lol I'm more of trail rider anyway, dont get me wrong i like the mud, and my Prairie is set up for mud, but I love to trail ride more. But i'd love to hit some big bogs or trail systems with some new folks, maybe get a good thing going for some good times in the middle of nowhere. If i lived closer to mississippi id be down there in the canals all the **** time.


----------



## crazybear

Yeah man pm me your number we definitely should go ride. And the auburn one is a lot of fun being a college town and all lots of fun folks I've never even heard of those mud bogs your talking about but I'm def down and everyone needs to come to the gap this august maybe phree will come Im dying to see his bike in person


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Just PMd ya. What kinda ATV you got?


----------



## jcpayneblazer

Any of you guys that wanna ride, i just built a facebook group, trying to get everyone in one place so we can get a group to ride. I live in Montgomery, but im willing to drive for a good time with some good people. Here's the link, https://www.facebook.com/groups/374702195929897/ add yourself to the group, if it wont let you, add me https://www.facebook.com/jcpayne53 and ill invite you to it. Hope i can get a good group of people to get in some good riding...first event is thursday...info is on the page


----------

